# Software > Ασφάλεια >  Νομίζετε ότι έχετε το καλύτερο Antivirus ; Για δείτε λίγο

## the_eye

http://housecall.trendmicro.com/hous...tart_frame.asp

http://www.pandasoftware.com/actives..._principal.htm

Το scan είναι online και free

Όταν έκανα scan με τα παρακάτω 2 antivirus, βρήκαν 15 infected files ενώ είχα Norton AV εγκατεστημένο και ενημερωμένο.

Μάλιστα ένα αρχείο το είχα από την εποχή του 8088 μου και θυμάμε ότι τότε το game μου κολούσε μερικές φορες  ::  Τελικά μετά από 10+ χρόνια βρήκα γιατι  ::

----------


## andreas

http://www.virus.gr

εχει καποια συγκριτικα...

----------


## Mick Flemm

F-secure και τα μυαλά στα κάγκελα...

----------


## racer

Συγνώμη που θα σε 'προσβάλω' αλλά είναι γνωστό ότι το Norton είναι από τα χειρότερα anti-virus ... με το καλύτερο marketing όμως ... κάτι σαν τη Microsoft  :: 

Καλύτερο και γρηγορότερο πρέπει να είναι το f-secure με pc-cilin και mcafee μετά ... εμένα μ'αρέσει το mcafee επειδή δεν κάθετε ΣΩΝΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ στο tray μου  ::

----------


## Ernest0x

http://www.clamav.net/

http://www.clamwin.com/

----------


## stean_202

Προσωπικά τρέφω μια αντιπάθεια για το Mcafee από τον καιρό του dos , η ψήφος μου παει στο F-Secure ή στο Kaspersky....

----------


## andreas

f-secure αλλα και το νορτον εχει την χαρη τουc  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## gormir

AVG το καλητερο και μαλιστα Free

----------


## Somnius

Πάντως με το Norton (2004 μάλιστα) δεν είχα κανένα πρόβλημα..!

----------


## GeorgeKatz

> F-secure και τα μυαλά στα κάγκελα...


Nαι! Ναι! Ναι! Και εγώ μαζί σου!



> AVG το καλητερο και μαλιστα Free


Νομίζω ότι σταμάτισε να υποστηρίζεται το AVG από την εταιρία του.



> Πάντως με το Norton (2004 μάλιστα) δεν είχα κανένα πρόβλημα..!


Norton 2004 (τρόποι να υπαβαθμίσεις το PC σου  ::  )

----------


## xaotikos

Κοιτάξτε και το Symantec Antivirus Corporate edition 9
Είναι πανάλαφρο και πολύ ήσυχο  :: 

btw τα test που κάνουν οι εταιρίες με τα δωρεάν scan όπως παραπάνω δεν τα εμπιστεύομαι και τα θεωρώ μαρκετινίστικα κόλπα. Για μένα το καλύτερο antivirus είναι αυτό που βρίσκει τους ιούς/προγράματα που μπορεί να δημιουργήσουν πρόβλημα (και όχι κάθε άκακο script μιας σελίδας), που δεν σε πρίζει με συνεχή pop-ups και δεν γωνατίζει το σύστημα για να τρέξει. Φυσικά θα πρέπει να έχει και τακτικά updates και να είναι ευκολο στις ρυθμίσεις. Σε αυτά με καλύπτει μέχρι τώρα το corporate (έχω δοκιμάσει norton που το είχα 4 χρόνια και δεν κόλησα ποτέ ιό, McAfee, Kaspersky και κανα 2 άλλα που ούτε καν θυμάμαι  ::  )

----------


## the_eye

@racer
Το Norton δεν είναι από τα χειρότερα antivirus ! δεν έιναι μονοπόλιο ο χώρος τον AV αντίθετα είναι πολύ ανταγωνιστικός. Οπότε κακός το συνγκρίνεις με την M$.

Αυτο που θέλω να πώ είναι ότι κανένα AV δεν έχει 100% (ενδικτικά τελείως ανέφερα το Norton) προστασία και καλό είναι να εκτελούμε που και που συνδιαστικούς ελένχους με διάφορα προιόντα. Καλά κάνουμε και εμπιστευόμαστε ένα προιόν μέχρι την τελευταία του σταγόνα, σαν το λάδι ένα πράγμα. Αλλά συμαντικότερη είναι η ασφάλεια του H/Y και κατα συνέπεια του δικτύου που είναι συνδεδεμένος. 
Φυσικά δεν μπορούμε να εγκαταστήσουμε και να πληρώσουμε 10 AV οπότε καλά είναι που και που τα προλήπτικά online scans.

Κάντε μια δοκιμή με αυτά που προτείνω παραπάνω και θα εκπλαγείτε.
 ::

----------


## Somnius

Στην τελική έχουμε κάτι σαν πρόταση..?

Ποιο είναι το καλύτερο, αναλυτικά στο τι κάνει..

Δλδ, στο scan για Local ιούς, trojans, spy-ad-mal-ware κλπ.

Αν μπορείτε πείτε αναλυτικά και να δούμε ποιο ειναι το καλύτερο..!

----------


## baskin

Χρησιμοποιώ εδώ και κάνα χρόνο το avast antivirus

http://www.avast.com

Είναι free για την home version και είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος με την απόδοση του. Ενδεικτικά αναφέρω γνωστό μου ο οποίος είχε το Symantec Corporate και είχε πήξει στα trojans και worms, τα οποία δεν ήταν απλά scripτακια αλλά του μπούκωναν την DSL του. Έβαλε avast και ησύχασε.
Επίσης για pc που είναι συνεχώς αναμένα (όπου μπορείς να κάνεις καθημερινό scheduled scan) το clamwin είναι πολύ καλό.

----------


## trendy

Παλιότερα που είχα διαβάσει ένα συγκριτικό τεστ αρκετών AVs το καλύτερο είχε βγει το kaspersky me 98% περίπου επιτυχία. Προσωπικά χρησιμοποιώ το symantec corporate 8.1 και είμαι ικανοποιημένος.
Πάντως με διπλά και τριπλά AVs στο ίδιο σύστημα είχα αντιμετωπίσει χοντρό πρόβλημα με τον υπολογιστή να κολλάει στην εκκίνηση.

----------


## mojiro

το νορτον ειναι ψιλοπατατα. βεβαια μονο αυτο εχω δοκιμασει.

δεν μπορει να σωσει τα προγραματα που χρησιμοποιουν τον
Nullsoft Installer οπως το winamp. και στην προσπαθεια του
να σβησει τον ιο καταστρεφει το exe. μου εχει τυχει με τον
ιο win32.pinfi ο οποιος ριμαζει τα win98 αλλα το περνεις ευκολα
χαμπαρι και χωρις AV. στα xp ουτε που καταλαβανεις οτι εχει
κολησει ολο το συστημα σου.

επισης δεν μπορει να διορθωσει τα χτυπημενα html, που εχουν
μεσα τους ενα απλο vb-script. μου εχει τυχει με τον ιο helpme.
το script του βγαινει ευκολα και χειροκινητα μεσα απο τον κωδικα.

εγω ενα εχω να πω, ιο κολησα μονο οταν ανοιξα attachment εν
γνωση μου και επειτηδες. επισης και απο τα πορνο-hack-crack site
οσο δεν χρησιμοποιουσα netscape ή mozilla πιο μετα.

----------


## paladin

Εγώ θα συνιστούσα το Sophos AntiVirus.
Βέβαια, υπάρχει έκδοση και για Linux  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Τι χρησιμοτητα μπορεί να έχει ένα antivirus σε linux  ::   ::   ::

----------


## nodas

> Τι χρησιμοτητα μπορεί να έχει ένα antivirus σε linux


τον υιο του leecher τον εχεις ακουστα  ::   ::   ::

----------


## avel

> Τι χρησιμοτητα μπορεί να έχει ένα antivirus σε linux


Να ελέγχει μέσω samba τα αρχεία στα Windows μηχανήματα του τοπικού δικτύου.  ::

----------


## the_eye

> Τι χρησιμοτητα μπορεί να έχει ένα antivirus σε linux


Ποιος σου είπε ότι δεν υπάρχουν ιοί για unix/linux ;
για googlaρε λιγάκι
πχ
http://math-www.uni-paderborn.de/~axel/bliss/

Ακόμα ένα antivirus σε linux που δουλεύει ως proxy μπορεί να σώσει πολλά win μηχανάκια στο δίκτυό σου.

Αν θυμάμε καλλά ο πρώτος καταγεγραμένος ιός είναι σε unix και "χτυπάει" τον vi.

----------

